# 3 adults, 2 carseats in a Honda Accord?



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We're going to visit my parents soon and wondering if at all possible if 3 adults plus 2 carseats can fit in an 03 accord. The carseats will both be rear-facing. For DD, we have the Graco Safeseat and for DS, we have the option of bringing either the Scenera, TrueFit or Radian. We're flying, so the carseat needs to be portable and fit in the airplane seat. Thanks!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm, the closest I've come is 4 adults and 1 car seat (large Britax Boulevard) in an 08 2-door Honda civic. It was a tight fit, but it was doable.

Have you considered bringing the Scenera for the younger child and the Radian for the older child and leaving the Safe Seat at home? That might be the narrowest option, since the Scenera is an inch or two narrower than the Graco.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with the pp. I once did an adult in the back of our outback with a radian ffing middle and a marathon rfing outboard. It was tight, but doable. I think the scenera and radian might work.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Scenera is really not narrower than the Graco bucket, particularly if you use the bucket without the base, which is what I suggest.

Keep in mind that your rear-seat adult needs head rest support to the tops of his ears, and I don't believe an 03 Honda will have a middle head rest, so your seats will need to puzzle next to each other and your adult will have to sit outboard.

I would use the SafeSeat for the baby and the Radian for the two year old on the plane. Keep in mind that the Radian will not fit rear facing on the plane, so you will have to adjust the straps for forward facing (you don't use the SafeStop because an airplane seat doesn't have a top tether anchor.) You can back the rear facing boot in your carry-on luggage and reassemble the seat for rear facing at your destination.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. We want to take the Safeseat because then I will have the snap-n-go stroller frame with it. We have the Safeseat next to the Radian in the Prius right now, so maybe both will also fit in the Accord.


----------

